# CrazyMormonX, i aint homo so stop sending gay messages (PICS inside)



## UtahCrip (Mar 23, 2006)

please stop it. i only got hots for the hoes.


----------



## legan (Mar 23, 2006)

Heh props for making me laugh dude.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 23, 2006)

haha CMX always makes me laugh


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

hahahashahaha somebody sent this to me on AIM


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 23, 2006)

^^ take that picture down. it's sad you probably went through pages of homo content on google images just to find out that made you happy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2006)

Simple misunderstanding folks, me and my friend joke about UC sometimes, her name is UtahCrisis, she made it as a joke account.

I hope we can all put this in the past, I mean I'm honestly straight.

*Spoiler*: __ 








As you can see, UtahCrisis is real.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2006)

ROFL! Dude CMX & UC you never cease to amuse me


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 23, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Simple misunderstanding folks, me and my friend joke about UC sometimes, her name is UtahCrisis, she made it as a joke account.
> 
> I hope we can all put this in the past, I mean I'm honestly straight.
> 
> ...


nice people? dog create a more gangsta option for me to go under. 

my bad on the thread


----------



## DOK (Mar 23, 2006)

hahaha 




hahahahah!!!!1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2006)

That better?


----------



## Bleach Me (Mar 23, 2006)

thats a funny pic of that gay pride dude...

shit, funny as hell!  hahahaha


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 23, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> That better?


move yourself into nice people and it will be.


----------



## Orochimaru (Mar 23, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Simple misunderstanding folks, me and my friend joke about UC sometimes, her name is UtahCrisis, she made it as a joke account.
> 
> I hope we can all put this in the past, I mean I'm honestly straight.
> 
> ...



STFU Crazy Moron, the snapshot Utah crip posted clearly shows that you said "I'm madly in love with you, in a totally homosexual way" !


----------



## Bleach Me (Mar 23, 2006)

Hahah.... 

He kinda got you there Crazy...  hahaha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2006)

It's an inside joke between me and Crystal.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Mar 23, 2006)

hahahah 

That made my day, especially that picture 

CMX & UC, both of you deserves reps for being so damn amusing .


----------



## earthshine (Mar 23, 2006)

dude, CMZ, he called you a mormon in the thread title. wtf?


your mormon!?? gay is one thing, but you MORMON!!??!?!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2006)

He calls me mormon all the time for some reason. I think it's because he is mormon, and is trying to do the classic misdirect.


----------



## illusion (Mar 23, 2006)

Ahahahaha!! "Be my fishing pole" Ahahahaha!! Damnit, that shit is hilarious!


----------



## LegionOfTheUnderworld (Mar 23, 2006)

lol this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Splintered (Mar 24, 2006)

I suddenly remember why I never go on AIM anymore.


----------



## EXhack (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh man... only CMX could pull this one off.


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 24, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Simple misunderstanding folks, me and my friend joke about UC sometimes, her name is UtahCrisis, she made it as a joke account.
> 
> I hope we can all put this in the past, I mean I'm honestly straight.
> 
> ...




could you give me a bigger version of that wallpaper?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 24, 2006)

wow..No words...CMX I know you arent Gay


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> could you give me a bigger version of that wallpaper?


Sure, it's something I made a little while back. Nothing too flashy, but I liked it.


[/URL]


----------



## sonnie_skies (Mar 24, 2006)

He's CrazyMoronX; a Mormon (as per thread title) is something else entirely.


----------



## DesertLily (Mar 24, 2006)

This might even be better than the fishing pole thread.


----------



## $!@de (Mar 24, 2006)

your a poser dude


----------



## CABLE (Mar 24, 2006)

Can both you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) quit it.  CrazyMoron, ever stopped to consider that UtahCrip is simply flamebaiting? And by catching on you are only embarrassing yourself?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll take that under advisement. You fail to realize however, that I have my own motivations, I'm not so easily deceived, or persuaded.

I know what I doing.


----------



## illusion (Mar 24, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Can both you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) quit it.  CrazyMoron, ever stopped to consider that UtahCrip is simply flamebaiting? And by catching on you are only embarrassing yourself?



I think you've got it the other way around. CMX is the one who's baiting Utah.


----------



## k1nj3 (Mar 24, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Sure, it's something I made a little while back. Nothing too flashy, but I liked it.
> 
> 
> [/URL]



 thanks dude


----------



## $!@de (Mar 30, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> He calls me mormon all the time for some reason. I think it's because he is mormon, and is trying to do the classic misdirect.


he's from utah of course he's mormon


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 30, 2006)

CMX has great abs, i saw it on his myspace page, u should like him UTAH


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 30, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> CMX has great abs, i saw it on his myspace page, u should like him UTAH


nah me and mormonx will continue to beef till he admits he never went to utah. and those aint his abs.


----------



## hazakura (Mar 30, 2006)

lolzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lucky (Mar 31, 2006)

goddamn you two are like a married couple.  gangsta couple.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah I don't really have rock hard abs, but my imaginary myspace character does. I have fat abs. 

I thought we was gangsta friends, Utah? You still hatin on me?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 31, 2006)

Utah aint nottin to mess wit


----------



## Shogun (Mar 31, 2006)

that was quite funny, but expected somehow...


----------



## EXhack (Mar 31, 2006)

who rezzed this thread?

For ^^: He's less than nothing to mess with.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 31, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't really have rock hard abs, but my imaginary myspace character does. I have fat abs.
> 
> I thought we was gangsta friends, Utah? You still hatin on me?


we ain't partners, we ain't buddies and we damn sure ain't friends. games you playin, you get killed like that... admit to the people you aint been in utah


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 31, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> we ain't partners, we ain't buddies and we damn sure ain't friends. games you playin, you get killed like that... admit to the people you aint been in utah



What are you talking about? You haven't either. If you have, you've would of got shot by now.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 31, 2006)

Neptune Wasteland said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? You haven't either. If you have, you've would of got shot by now.


fucc outta here, chump. im 100% utah bred.


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 31, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> fucc outta here, chump. im 100% utah bred.



No, you're 100% white.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 31, 2006)

Neptune Wasteland said:
			
		

> No, you're 100% white.


im 15/16 white. i dont know how that works in percents.


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 31, 2006)

93.75%

Whitey, you look like a white guy. You could live in Utah, but you can't be a crip.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 31, 2006)

Neptune Wasteland said:
			
		

> 93.75%
> 
> Whitey, you look like a white guy. You could live in Utah, but you can't be a crip.


i do both meaning your words mean nothing.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 31, 2006)

Why you hatin on crazymoronX Utah?


----------



## $!@de (Mar 31, 2006)

like there are any hoes in utah moron I bet all your freinds are white to arent they


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 31, 2006)

$!@de said:
			
		

> like there are any hoes in utah moron I bet all your freinds are white to arent they


you 12 your opinion don't matter. you still at the age where you think chiccs have cooties and shit


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 31, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> i do both meaning your words mean nothing.



Aw, using that "Words can't hurt me" method, what a sissy. You can't, and never, be a crip/live in Utah. If you lived in Utah, you won't be able to pay for the internet. Think, before you lie.


----------



## Shunsui (Mar 31, 2006)

Such haters. :[


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 31, 2006)

Neptune Wasteland said:
			
		

> Aw, using that "Words can't hurt me" method, what a sissy. You can't, and never, be a crip/live in Utah. If you lived in Utah, you won't be able to pay for the internet. Think, before you lie.


you make no sense. you letting the hate blind you.


----------



## Scared Link (Mar 31, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> you make no sense. you letting the hate blind you.



Lol, you're using the "I don't want to listen to you, so I'm gonna pretend that you don't make sense" method. It doesn't matter.


----------



## $!@de (Apr 5, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> you 12 your opinion don't matter. you still at the age where you think chiccs have cooties and shit


oh no dude I like the women just like you and any other dude dude


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 5, 2006)

Shadow said:
			
		

> hahahashahaha somebody sent this to me on AIM




this thread is hilarious


----------



## J. Fooly (Apr 6, 2006)

lol, CMX, It's best not to get involved with gangstas.

Especially not that way


----------



## Raptor (Apr 6, 2006)

This tread... was hilarious.   oh well.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 6, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> It's an inside joke between me and Crystal.


Is the inside joke you being gay?just kidding =)

 

This thread is great, although cmx did provide proof that utah crisis actually is real, so I am going to have to belive him. I am also going to have to give UC "props" for "representing" Trillion =D


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow this thread is fucking funny.


----------



## Heldensheld (Apr 18, 2006)

UtahCrip is actually being turned on heaps.


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 18, 2006)

Heldensheld said:
			
		

> UtahCrip is actually being turned on heaps.


what the fucc is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Toby (Apr 18, 2006)

A good laugh prolongs life. This stuff makes you double immortal.


----------



## Jonas (Apr 18, 2006)

This was a funny thread indeed. 

UtahCrip.. I've got one question though. Do you consider yourself being a wigga?


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 18, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> This was a funny thread indeed.
> 
> UtahCrip.. I've got one question though. Do you consider yourself being a wigga?


fucc no. i'm me and thats what it is. a wigga is someone who pretends because he saw some rap video or some shit. i've been doing my shit on the streets since day one. dont front like something i aint.


----------



## Jonas (Apr 18, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> fucc no. i'm me and thats what it is. a wigga is someone who pretends because he saw some rap video or some shit. i've been doing my shit on the streets since day one. dont front like something i aint.


man, i've got a pic coming up for you. you AINT gangsta, although you're quite funny. you're a wackass posa!


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 18, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> man, i've got a pic coming up for you. you AINT gangsta, although you're quite funny. you're a wackass posa!


fucc outta here, kid. everyone here knows i'm g'd up from the feet up.


----------



## Jonas (Apr 18, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> fucc outta here, kid. everyone here knows i'm g'd up from the feet up.


i aint no kid, and if i c u on the streets you better had run posa, like the e-thug you are.


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 18, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> i aint no kid, and if i c u on the streets you better had run posa, like the e-thug you are.


i stays in salt lake city. see me when you see me, cuzz.


----------



## Jonas (Apr 18, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> i stays in salt lake city. see me when you see me, cuzz.


soon as i get my money, imma buy me a ticket and come woop your sorry fake-thug ass. be ready


----------



## Jonas (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, almost forgot:


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 18, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, almost forgot:


you made a graphic? not at all gangsta. i'm out on these streets too much to learn how to this shit.


----------



## Jonas (Apr 18, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> you made a graphic? not at all gangsta. i'm out on these streets too much to learn how to this shit.


... 

just get it, you aint no gangsta you're just a fronta. a posa. a wackass wigga. you need to realize the truth man, *you aint no gangsta*.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 18, 2006)

yo gangsta butt found the time to post in here 5 times in a row , ya ain't patrolling the streets anymore ??


----------



## Spacey (Apr 19, 2006)

Bah UtahCrisp is boring, CMX ftw though

P.S Who the fuck is CrazyMormonX?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 19, 2006)

Shadow said:
			
		

> hahahashahaha somebody sent this to me on AIM




whahahhahahahahhahah ROFL 

that just made my day

thats priceless hahahahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 19, 2006)

Gay, oh soo gay. They were gay. Oh sooo gay.

I once knew a group of gay guys.
They were homos to the core.
They would hit on guys all week long and,
On the weekends they were man-whores.

Now their story is one of homosexuality,
and grabbing other men's butts.
Their story is filled with gay steamy love,
And touching eachothers nuts.

They were homos since they were ten,
They loved making hot manly love,
They never liked wear their rubber glove,
That is why their shafts are brown,

They were homos since they were ten,


----------



## uncanny_sama (Apr 19, 2006)

^^ hahah rofl


----------



## Ontherun (Apr 19, 2006)

dude...most funny/scary shit ever


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 13, 2007)

This is my favorite thread on nf


----------



## Crowe (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't bump old threads.


----------

